# Kensington club ribeye



## 007bond-jb (May 13, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ORhSqTS35i4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ORhSqTS35i4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Pic's at the end with the recipe


----------



## Buffarilo (May 13, 2009)

*looking good*

Looks great JB. Reminds me of a Black Dimond steak.

Buffarilo


----------



## Bruce B (May 13, 2009)

Looks good jb....little salad to go with dat dressing BOY!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 13, 2009)

Kensington Club was my dad's favorite steak to eat out at Steak and Ale in Beaumont TX.

He tried for years to make one at home that tasted like the one at the resturant.  I was happy to sample them for him growing up.

All he could get out of the waiters was that the steaks marinated for 24 hours.  He also was told that one of the ingredients was sherry.  Whether it was cooking sherry or sherry wine I do not konw.

I would guess sherry wine because of the salt content in cooking sherry.

Thanks for jarring my memory JB.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 13, 2009)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Kensington Club was my dad's favorite steak to eat out at Steak and Ale in Beaumont TX.
> 
> He tried for years to make one at home that tasted like the one at the resturant.  I was happy to sample them for him growing up.
> 
> ...



It was mine too, S&A closed here 15 years ago. Here's 2 recipes I found awhile back:

Steak and Ale Meat Marinade

Notes:
This is a marinade that can makes beef and or chicken taste great.

Ingredients:
3.5 C. Pineapple Juice
1 C. Soy Sauce
1 C. Dry White Wine
1/2 C. Red Wine Vinegar
3/4 C. Sugar
2 tsp. Garlic, minced finePreparation:
Simply mix all together. 
You can let the meat sit in here for up to 24 hours. 

Kensington Club Steak Marinade
 1 cup soy sauce 
1/2 cup red wine vinegar 
1 tsp. garlic powder 
1 cup sherry cooking wine 
3/4 cup sugar
 3 cup unsweetened pineapple juice 
marinade for up to 24 hours in a zip-loc in the fridge.


----------



## bknox (May 13, 2009)

Looks Great JB! I was paying attention.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 13, 2009)

Ya Know I think your avitar looks better than Nicks Bknox 8)

At least I could eat it later without a funny taste


----------



## john a (May 13, 2009)

You're like fine wine Boy, getting better with age.


----------



## bknox (May 13, 2009)

JB,

Oh I don't know. Nicks avitar makes me surf the forum more. But I am sure I have seen that somewhere before, Hmmmm.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 13, 2009)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":35f8wpln]Kensington Club was my dad's favorite steak to eat out at Steak and Ale in Beaumont TX.
> 
> He tried for years to make one at home that tasted like the one at the resturant.  I was happy to sample them for him growing up.
> 
> ...



It was mine too, S&A closed here 15 years ago. Here's 2 recipes I found awhile back:

Steak and Ale Meat Marinade

Notes:
This is a marinade that can makes beef and or chicken taste great.

Ingredients:
3.5 C. Pineapple Juice
1 C. Soy Sauce
1 C. Dry White Wine
1/2 C. Red Wine Vinegar
3/4 C. Sugar
2 tsp. Garlic, minced finePreparation:
Simply mix all together. 
You can let the meat sit in here for up to 24 hours. 

Kensington Club Steak Marinade
 1 cup soy sauce 
1/2 cup red wine vinegar 
1 tsp. garlic powder 
1 cup sherry cooking wine 
3/4 cup sugar
 3 cup unsweetened pineapple juice 
marinade for up to 24 hours in a zip-loc in the fridge.[/quote:35f8wpln]

I have always been told that pineapple juice will tenderize the meat too much if used as a marinate for several hours.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 14, 2009)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":dbxgq68y][quote="Cliff H.":dbxgq68y]Kensington Club was my dad's favorite steak to eat out at Steak and Ale in Beaumont TX.
> 
> He tried for years to make one at home that tasted like the one at the resturant.  I was happy to sample them for him growing up.
> 
> ...



It was mine too, S&A closed here 15 years ago. Here's 2 recipes I found awhile back:

Steak and Ale Meat Marinade

Notes:
This is a marinade that can makes beef and or chicken taste great.

Ingredients:
3.5 C. Pineapple Juice
1 C. Soy Sauce
1 C. Dry White Wine
1/2 C. Red Wine Vinegar
3/4 C. Sugar
2 tsp. Garlic, minced finePreparation:
Simply mix all together. 
You can let the meat sit in here for up to 24 hours. 

Kensington Club Steak Marinade
 1 cup soy sauce 
1/2 cup red wine vinegar 
1 tsp. garlic powder 
1 cup sherry cooking wine 
3/4 cup sugar
 3 cup unsweetened pineapple juice 
marinade for up to 24 hours in a zip-loc in the fridge.[/quote:dbxgq68y]

I have always been told that pineapple juice will tenderize the meat too much if used as a marinate for several hours.[/quote:dbxgq68y]

Correct, Steak & ale uses a center cut sirloin for the Kensington club. It will hold up on a long marinde time, I marinaded for 2 hours on the countertop using a ribeye. That would = a 6 to 8 hour refrigerator hold time...


----------



## Qjuju (May 14, 2009)

Looks very tasty!  He said Tofu!  Not!   

Awesome job JB.


----------



## Trekr (May 16, 2009)

You are an entertaining artist JB


----------



## swampsauce (May 16, 2009)

Tried the marinate tonight. It was my opinion, good. A little strong, still tastin g the pineapple and soy. used a sirloin and soaked bout 18 hours. Something different. maybe a little less soak. Just hard to beat my marinate or homebbq.com blackjack rub.


----------

